# scaramental reference?



## Scott (Mar 7, 2006)

Psalm 105:40 reads: "They asked, and he brought them quail and satisfied them with the bread of heaven." Does this suggest that the quail had a sacramental efficacy about them (i.e. they were bread of heaven, or Christ)?


----------

